# Can the 6th Function (Activating/HA) be improved?



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

From what I've read the 6th function is often "overindulged or severely neglected". It is appreciated but can cause boredom, with overuse by others seen as excessive.

Does anyone have examples of how their 6th function use/understanding has improved in their lives? Any advice?


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes. Do normal social versions of the function.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

PluckyDucky said:


> From what I've read the 6th function is often "overindulged or severely neglected". It is appreciated but can cause boredom, with overuse by others seen as excessive.
> 
> Does anyone have examples of how their 6th function use/understanding has improved in their lives? Any advice?


It's the same method as improving one's dual-seeking - you have to stick around people who have it in their Ego block, and then their ways/evaluations/values/worldviews associated with that element will start to rub off on you, and your own weak "hidden agenda" function will start to improve. For a SLI type this entails spending time with anyone who has strong Fi, which are those of types ESI, EII, IEE, and SEE. I've gone this route by being in a relationship with someone who had my HA in their ego block, and though many many conversations and sometimes arguments that we've had over the years of being in this relationship their more developed version of the element started to rub off on me. I think either dual or activity partner is better for for this because they have creative or leading function with the right kind of sign: both EII and IEE have +Fi that can counter SLI's and LSE's -Fi, but beneficiary and mirage (ESI/SEE) can also be of help here, even though they have Fi with same minus sign as the SLI.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

PluckyDucky said:


> From what I've read the 6th function is often "overindulged or severely neglected". It is appreciated but can cause boredom, with overuse by others seen as excessive.
> 
> Does anyone have examples of how their 6th function use/understanding has improved in their lives? Any advice?


Well this is funny, my 6th is your 1st. So guess what I do!

Wash the dishes! lol, srsly.

Take care of my physical surroundings, and myself more. And also set schedules on a calender and such, and it does actually help my life out, do I get better at it? only in a moment of crisis, yes in a moment of crisis I literally become an SLI, not an SLI in a moment of crisis, but an everyday normal SLI. Otherwise I'll do it for a few days and then just stop and go back to normal. But when I do do it I feel very responsible and it soothes the hell out of me for some reason, like every cell in my body relaxes, but sadly I do not keep it up enough to become an SLI everyday.

There are times where I do use my 6th almost unconsciously, mostly when driving, I get to places I've been 1000 times but I don't remember making the turns to get there, good old Si.

As far as you, my guess is you put responsibilities so far above everything else in your list of priorities that maybe you don't take enough time to just do things you want, or like? I'm completely guessing as I know nothing about you.

If that is the case, then for a day just start off the day doing things you like and want to do for personal pleasure, the other things can wait because it's you time.

As far as an anecdote, my dad is SLI and I remember a clear example were I was like, "you are completely forgetting your own Fi."

He has been wanting to be a painter since before I was born, me and my sibilings put a 20 year halt on that, now he's paying off his end of my college loan, and he tells me "Once I'm done paying that off I'll help you pay off your end." I'm like wtf, when are you ever gonna have time to be a painter, I get that you are trying to be a good dad but think of yourself for _once_!


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

L P said:


> Well this is funny, my 6th is your 1st. So guess what I do!
> 
> Wash the dishes! lol, srsly.
> 
> ...


Hmm really interesting read, thank you for writing.

I usually put off washing dishes...the ultimate Si at work.

Reading this it's strange how it seems like Si and Fi seem to fit together for SLI's and EII's....I know functions don't work totally separate from each other, but maybe 1st and 6th tend to work in unison more often than the others do.

Actually I found it a bit funny you mention putting responsibilities high above my own desires (or maybe that I desire to fill my responsibilities more than my wants)...yeeeep not really true for me. I tend to shy away from obligations, although I will say when it comes to loved ones in the past I do get pretty paternal, and then yeah its a very different story. It's something I will have to think more about.

I like what you said about a crisis bringing out Si. Ime both crisis' and really good times bring out more Fi for me. But not always in a good way unfortunately.

I'm not sure about the driving thing being Si, but your advice on taking time for yourself spoke to me. It's not that I have difficulty taking time for myself in particular, but more that I have difficulty feeling strongly for something to spend time on. Its rare that I have a valued connection to indulge in. But hearing your words I think its definitely an area to have a look at.

Thanks again L P


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

PluckyDucky said:


> From what I've read the 6th function is often "overindulged or severely neglected". It is appreciated but can cause boredom, with overuse by others seen as excessive.
> 
> Does anyone have examples of how their 6th function use/understanding has improved in their lives? Any advice?


My HA (Fe) has been both over-relied upon and repressed at different points in my life. In the past, I over-relied on it :crazy: for various reasons. But my default mode is to repress it quite a lot.

A few years ago, I remember being able to actively participate in social situations with my own Fe. I couldn't consistently affect emotional atmospheres, but occasionally, I'd be able to. In the last 2-3 years, though, my Fe has become more repressed to the point where I'm basically completely dependent on someone else's Fe in social situations. I remember being able to include myself in a group with my own Fe, but now, I have a hard time with it and I'm dependent on someone else's Fe for this.

I can now only reliably read normal expressions and avoid accidentally offending coworkers. I also noticed that I now get more ambiguous reads-- I used to be able to read people semi-reliably, with only 20-25% of interactions resulting in some ambiguous information about the other party's emotional expressions; now, that fraction is up to 40%-ish.

Even now, the big difference with my 2D Fe HA vs. 1D Fe suggestive is that I am able to _reliably_ avoid offending people at work, and I find it much easier (than LxIs) to handle job interviews and other business/networking-oriented situations, where interactions are generally technically-focused so the Fe stuff stays at norms-level. I have no problem as long as the interaction is primarily about technical information.

As for why Fe HA has become more repressed, I think it's because I've been working in a different type of job that allows me to work alone more (I think this is a good thing) and I'm alone more now outside of work too (also a good thing ), working on personal projects, researching, etc. I have much less Fe awareness than I used to, even in social and work situations. I also find it harder to switch into "Fe mode" now too.

To be honest with you, I actually think the current state is better. :crazy:


----------

